# 35th Annual Pensacola Ladies Billfish Tournament



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

This weekend the Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club will host the 35th Annual Pensacola Ladies Billfish Tournament. Captain's meeting starts at 6:30 PM this Friday at WCI Lost Key Marina located at 10045 Sinton Dr., Pensacola, Florida 32507. The tournament will consist of two days of fishing; Saturday, August 9th and Sunday August 10th. Boats can register at the Captains meeting or online at http://www.pbgfc.com/ladies-billfish/pensacola-ladies-tournament-registration/. Categories will include swordfish, top boat, top catch and release boat, catch & release category (1st – 3rd place), and 1st – 3rd place tuna, dolphin, and wahoo.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*deck hand*

Any boat need a deck hand, can relieve you at the wheel, rig bait/lures and cook if necessary, shall do my best not to be inappropriate, considering it is a lady's tournament !!! :thumbsup:
I am serious though...


----------

